# Billow V3



## skola (15/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/3/16)

What ever you posted is not loading but who cares

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## skola (15/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> View attachment 48260
> What ever you posted is not loading but who cares


Sorry bro. Just go to Youtube, search Billow V3 - Mike Vapes is the video above but there are others as well. Looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/16)

I'm really looking forward to this RTA


----------



## stevie g (15/3/16)

First appearances it looks like a griffin. Hope they made substantial improvements.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/16)

Sprint said:


> First appearances it looks like a griffin. Hope they made substantial improvements.


Looks a bit like a blend of the Crius and the Griffin, I hope they didn't stray too far from what makes the Billow v2 so great. It seems they stuck to the v2's chimney design though.


----------



## stevie g (15/3/16)

@BumbleBee

Didnt watch the video. Velocity posts and reduced chamber? Hope it is a reduced chamber.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/16)

Sprint said:


> @BumbleBee
> 
> Didnt watch the video. Velocity posts and reduced chamber? Hope it is a reduced chamber.


Velocity posts with built in airflow, chamber looks the same as the v2 but with juice flow control added. It also has the Crius top fill with a bigger opening. Mike (the reviewer) measured the juice capacity at 5ml.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (15/3/16)

Maybe because I am "old school", still love my Billows V2, learnt (the hard way) to build my first coils on this (tiny) deck!


----------



## Pindyman (16/3/16)

I want this..its the love child of the billows v2 the crius and vaporesso Gemini tank...I sooooo want this rta lol


----------



## Greyz (16/3/16)

I want but it's only available from the 15th April 
For those interested I found it HERE


----------



## Greyz (16/3/16)

I'm starting to dislike this site, just when I thought I had my next round of Vape mail purchases lined up and budgeted for then this comes along.
Now I need to relook at what to cut so I can afford this. I need this, we can go a month without lights and water. We'll be fine


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

Ruby on the Billow V3


----------



## skola (15/4/16)

Mike on the Billow V3 Plus 25mm




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

Twisted on the V3


----------



## JP12 (15/4/16)

Lol lights and water not needed must say i got the v2 and wow what a tank it is this must be crazy nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (15/4/16)

I'm on the v2 myself at the moment I loaned it from a friend but I watched some reviews on the v3 just yesterday and I was impressed I think I want the Plus though it looks like I might enjoy that more


----------



## Pindyman (15/4/16)

Apparently the v3 leaks like a mofo I'm pretty sure no one here is able to share real world experience of it as yet cause I loved the v2 but the bottom fill was a pain

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

Pindyman said:


> Apparently the v3 leaks like a mofo I'm pretty sure no one here is able to share real world experience of it as yet cause I loved the v2 but the bottom fill was a pain



Yip picked that up in the reviews and this tank is so *not *on my list!


----------



## Yagya (6/5/16)

My Billow V3 arrived at my door at 10am all the way from NoonClouds...and just ordered the day before. 
Build quality i on par with the previous versions for sure. gave it a nice warm bath and all was good.
Threw in 10-wrap stainless double coils at 2.4mm id and was pretty much smiling after the 1st couple of toots..and ..wow..the flavour just was just popping and have never tasted pear&caramel like this.
deff a must have for those flavour chasers.


----------



## Yagya (6/5/16)

by the way..i ordered the stainless steel but received the black version. I kept it anyways but
now it does not look all shiny on the stainless cuboids.


----------



## Morne (6/5/16)

Yagya said:


> My Billow V3 arrived at my door at 10am all the way from NoonClouds...and just ordered the day before.
> Build quality i on par with the previous versions for sure. gave it a nice warm bath and all was good.
> Threw in 10-wrap stainless double coils at 2.4mm id and was pretty much smiling after the 1st couple of toots..and ..wow..the flavour just was just popping and have never tasted pear&caramel like this.
> deff a must have for those flavour chasers.



@Yagya glad you happy with the service

I will check why they send you black and not silver. Apologies for this!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

Why they made it 23mm is beyond me. literally the reason why im not purchasing it


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Why they made it 23mm is beyond me. literally the reason why im not purchasing it




Why is that?


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Why is that?


my everyday carry device has been the vtc mini. Which only fits the 22mm rtas like the previous billows. The new one has an overhang on all the smaller single 18650 mods

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (6/5/16)

You wont even notice the overhang..cause its the most flavourfull rta..beats my griffin, crius, gemini and rbas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

Yup , my griffin 25 and 22 take up almost the same real estate on my cuboid. They tend to taper down the base slightly on these tanks


----------



## Pindyman (8/5/16)

Yagya said:


> My Billow V3 arrived at my door at 10am all the way from NoonClouds...and just ordered the day before.
> Build quality i on par with the previous versions for sure. gave it a nice warm bath and all was good.
> Threw in 10-wrap stainless double coils at 2.4mm id and was pretty much smiling after the 1st couple of toots..and ..wow..the flavour just was just popping and have never tasted pear&caramel like this.
> deff a must have for those flavour chasers.


Hi yagya I was wondering if I had an issues with the v3 leaking lots of guys internationally complained about the leaking issue


----------



## Yagya (8/5/16)

Hi..I am on the 2nd build and have no issues to date. I build and wick the same way i do the griffin and crius and no issues..not a single leak or sweating. .
I will trade my griffin for another billow V3. lol..bu5 it must be silver.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pindyman (8/5/16)

Yagya said:


> Hi..I am on the 2nd build and have no issues to date. I build and wick the same way i do the griffin and crius and no issues..not a single leak or sweating. .
> I will trade my griffin for another billow V3. lol..bu5 it must be silver.



Hmmmm I loved the v2 and been looking for rta to give me flavour...I was really keen on the v3 till I saw tht about the leaking...


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/16)

So who has one of these Billow v3s? Any feedback on leaking? How's the flavour and airflow?


----------



## Mike (31/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> So who has one of these Billow v3s? Any feedback on leaking? How's the flavour and airflow?



I personally have not had any serious leaking - and that which I have had, I blame on my wicking (wicked it twice in the two weeks I've had it) and leaving it lying flat/upside down. I'm not very careful with my mods and happily throw them into bags etc. That said, in my two whole attempts to wick it, both have worked very well and I don't wick tanks often, so I'd say it's easy to wick.

Airflow I like, but I do run it around 20% open and that is perfect for me, ymmv of course. Flavour is definitely good and I'd like to believe it's that extra side airflow thing. I've not had a chance to compare it directly to a Crius/Griffin but it is _definitely_ better than my Cthulhu V2 (which significantly worse than the Crius last time I tried it) and I'd say that with some juices, it does pretty damn well compared to a good dripper setup.

Biggest issue is that setting the airflow fiddles with the juice flow control and the juice flow control is looser than I'd like. Very easy to inadvertently close it off. Besides this niggle, the overall quality (on mine) is really nice. Good machining, clean threads and it arrived quite clean as well.

Also, the fill hole is nice and big, can easily stick the tip of my glass pipettes in there and fill it up quickly. It also seals very nicely and has not got stuck closed (my two big issues with the Hastur RTA).

If you'd like pictures etc or have other questions, I'd be happy to help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/16)

Mike said:


> I personally have not had any serious leaking - and that which I have had, I blame on my wicking (wicked it twice in the two weeks I've had it) and leaving it lying flat/upside down. I'm not very careful with my mods and happily throw them into bags etc. That said, in my two whole attempts to wick it, both have worked very well and I don't wick tanks often, so I'd say it's easy to wick.
> 
> Airflow I like, but I do run it around 20% open and that is perfect for me, ymmv of course. Flavour is definitely good and I'd like to believe it's that extra side airflow thing. I've not had a chance to compare it directly to a Crius/Griffin but it is _definitely_ better than my Cthulhu V2 (which significantly worse than the Crius last time I tried it) and I'd say that with some juices, it does pretty damn well compared to a good dripper setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Mike that helps 

I'm a big fan of the Billow v2, they've never leaked on me and I love the flavour I get on them. I'm just trying to figure out if it's worthwhile upgrading my fleet (I have 8). I think it's the smoothness of the airflow that I like most about these v2s which was the complete opposite on the Crius v3 which I found very rough and hot regardless of the build I used. I guess I need to get one to try but there is a little voice telling me to look elsewhere. Maybe it's the 23mm base that's putting me off as I use VTC Minis as my daily drivers with a few Picos en route.


----------



## Mike (31/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @Mike that helps
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Billow v2, they've never leaked on me and I love the flavour I get on them. I'm just trying to figure out if it's worthwhile upgrading my fleet (I have 8). I think it's the smoothness of the airflow that I like most about these v2s which was the complete opposite on the Crius v3 which I found very rough and hot regardless of the build I used. I guess I need to get one to try but there is a little voice telling me to look elsewhere. Maybe it's the 23mm base that's putting me off as I use VTC Minis as my daily drivers with a few Picos en route.



I'll send you a pic of mine on the Pico in the morning  (if I remember)

If I'm 100% honest, I don't think it'd be worthwhile replacing all 8 unless you get a seriously good deal on them. The Cthulhu2 and Billow2 were damn similar for me, and the difference between this and the Cthulhu2 is not big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (1/6/16)

I am still enjoying the V3 (for the flavour) and is in daily rotation with the griffins.
no leaking issues thus far.
It is really hassle free to build, like the crius and griffin and cant understand how reports of leaking came about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

